# Design and build of the Lion King Jr. Sun



## bdauterive (Dec 6, 2016)

Recently I was given the task of designing and building the sun for the Lion King. Please come take a look at my blog on it and tell me what you think. http://wp.me/p864u1-7X


----------



## Van (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks like a nice enough job. These old eyes cant read the whole thing though. blue on black is really hard to read.


----------

